# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: David Earl Williams III (U.S. House, IL-9) - campaign ended

## malkusm

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* David Earl Williams III
*Office Sought:* U.S. House, Illinois' 9th Congressional District
*Website:* http://dewforcongress2014.com/
*Social Media:* Facebook | Twitter

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Illinois
District: 9
Incumbent: Jan Schakowsky (D-IL)
Other Primary Candidates: Tim Wolfe
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: None
Cook PVI: D+15 (Solid Democratic)
Relevant poll numbers: None
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points:

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## lib3rtarian

It's my humble suggestion that you add a picture of the candidate to their campaign evaluation threads.

----------


## Rocco

I'd say this is one we oughta avoid like the plague. David openly associates with "We Are Change", a 9/11 truther group.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I'd say this is one we oughta avoid like the plague. David openly associates with "We Are Change", a 9/11 truther group.


Close the thread!

----------


## T.hill

He's a relatively strong candidate for congress in IL and is as good as it gets on the issues. It really depends in what way he supports 9/11 trutherism. I say keep him for now.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

His Mission Statement is a bit awkward. Not a good start.




> David is running for Congress because he is sick of seeing this country in such a bad shape, economically and socially. In the spirit of the liberty, he aims to serve the American people and their interest, not political party bosses or multinational globalist corporations, equal protection under the law - not favoritism, lower taxes, protection of the unborn rights, enforcing our immigration laws to further guard our borders and fighting to maintain the constitutional values that made this country great!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> *Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
> State: Illinois
> District: 9
> Incumbent: Jan Schakowsky (D-IL)
> Other Primary Candidates: Tim Wolfe
> Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: None
> Cook PVI:* D+15 (Solid Democratic)*
> Relevant poll numbers: None
> *Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]


What is the Race Profile Rating? 

Pretty much a zero chance of actually being elected as a non-Democrat in this District.

----------


## malkusm

> What is the Race Profile Rating? 
> 
> Pretty much a zero chance of actually being elected as a non-Democrat in this District.


If it were an open seat I might give it two stars, but against a sitting incumbent, it's likely one star...unless someone in this thread changes my mind (or the other mods disagree).

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

We Are Change is an excellent organization and Luke Rudkowski is a hero. I'm surprised someone on RPF would be blasting them as simply a "truther" group.

----------


## Rocco

The word unelectable comes to mind. 




> We Are Change is an excellent organization and Luke Rudkowski is a hero. I'm surprised someone on RPF would be blasting them as simply a "truther" group.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> If it were an open seat I might give it two stars, but against a sitting incumbent, it's likely one star...unless someone in this thread changes my mind (or the other mods disagree).


One Star is 20% chance. I'd go closer to 0 stars on that parameter.

----------


## malkusm

> One Star is 20% chance. I'd go closer to 0 stars on that parameter.


I wouldn't scale it that way, in that case 5 stars would be 100% chance? I think anything where we have 60%+ chance of winning is a 5-star race. So 1-star might be more like 12%. Sounds about right to me....there's maybe a 10% chance that the incumbent implodes in scandal or for some reason forgets to file election paperwork and this guy gets in by default. Think Bentivolio.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

How about half star?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I wouldn't scale it that way, in that case 5 stars would be 100% chance? I think anything where we have 60%+ chance of winning is a 5-star race. So 1-star might be more like 12%. Sounds about right to me....there's maybe a 10% chance that the incumbent implodes in scandal or for some reason forgets to file election paperwork and this guy gets in by default. Think Bentivolio.


Yeah, the wildcard is having a front runner drop out. Then again, if the Dem died right before the General election in this race, they would still probably win. Happens all the time.

There are candidates with pretty much a 100% chance, and candidates with a zero chance...

----------


## malkusm

Poll is now open. Please vote for this candidate's overall candidate in the next 2 weeks.

----------


## Rocco

Voted one star for reasons already mentioned.

----------


## compromise

He is pure, ideologically, yes, but I take a lot more than ideological purity into account.

From my discussions with him, I can vouch that he is indeed a very poor candidate. He's inexperienced, immature and idealistic. He's also got a lot of baggage, not only We Are Change, but both him and his campaign have open association with anti-Semitic and/or anti-Zionist groups and individuals. If you bring that up to him he immediately goes on the defensive and starts firing off insults. He seems to be in denial about how blue his district is, he insists it's just as red as Massie's. He also repeatedly complained about Amash after a meeting between the two in DC went wrong. Him and his staff have run a remarkably weak campaign so far. He really has no idea how to conduct himself as a politician.

He is a lost cause.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

David's positions from his website:




> Foreign Policy	
> 
> • The United States gives around $100 billion in foreign aid each year, to nearly every country on Earth. So far, we have not seen substantial improvement in any country’s economy as a result of this aid. Although foreign aid is given in good intentions, taxpayers nationwide end up funding wealthy bureaucrats or an overseas terrorist organization. We aid countries that are hostile towards the U.S., who use this money against us. This severely undermines America’s interest and our allies such as Israel.
> 
> • Additionally, Mr. Williams is against foreign interventions. He feels that the U.S. Armed Forces should not be put at risk for the special interest of another nation. When the United States intervenes in the affairs of other countries, it actually ends up creating more animosity and increasing tensions worldwide.
> 
> • *Mr. Williams is strongly in favor of having our military at home on American soil protecting our borders*, instead of policing the world. However, Mr. Williams is in favor of temporary military assistance’s to the allied nations (via their request for us to help them out & Congress approves the measure) when they come under attack from an enemy force(s).
> 
> • Mr. Williams believes Israel has a right to exist, as well as Palestine does. He supports a peaceful resolution as the majority of Israelis and Palestinians do for a two state solution.
> ...


Personally, I am not a fan of a militarized border, or militarized Police in the US.




> Healthcare & Environment	
> 
> • Affordable Care Act (ACA), also known as ObamaCare has had, and will have only negative effects on the American working class with increased insurance premiums & raised payroll taxes, complicated the health care system for hospitals, infringed on personal rights of healthcare choice by mandating health insurance for everyone, forces workers to work part time hours and massive layoffs. If Obamacare cannot be repeal and defunded, Mr. Williams believes that removing the government mandates and changing the language of 30 hours a week to 40 hours to be considered fulltime will allow competition between the public and private sector; thus driving down the cost of care, giving the consumer free rein of choice.
> 
> • Mr. Williams is pro life; however, he does believe that any funding from the federal level should be stopped, and that the abortion issue should be decided on the state level; eventually becoming more of a personal matter which gives women more control over their bodies, rather than government. Mr. Williams is against banning abortions, as he feels that women put in desperate situations may hurt or kill themselves in the process. He is in favor of alternatives to abortions such as temporary housing, job training, education and adoptive services for women. He also feels that the victim of a rape should have the morning after pill and a shot of estrogen made available by hospital treatment on the spot to prevent an unwanted pregnancy.
> 
> • Ecological awareness is critical to this nation’s welfare. By providing economic incentives and people taking individual responsibility for their immediate surroundings, we can ensure that the Earth is well taken care of and resources will be available for future generations.
> 
> • Mr. Williams is opposed to GMO’s (Genetically Modified Organism). Instead of leaving the responsibility up to the federal government through the FDA (Food and Drug Administration) or other special interests; he takes a free market approach by leaving the onus on the consumer who should demand that the manufacturers of edible goods provide full information and refuse to buy the products if they are not labeled GMO/Non-GMO. When it comes to what the people eat, this should not be the role of government to determine what is good or not. That is left up to the people.
> ...





> Civil Liberties	
> 
> • Mr. Williams is in favor of the federal government staying out the business of marriage. He believes marriage should be handled at the church discretion, not by governmental force; or by private contract (social institutions) to marry heterosexual or same-sex couples.
> 
> • He supports the 2nd amendment, and believes that the right to bear arms should not be infringed upon.
> 
> • He is in favor of nullifying federal drug laws against Marijuana, and leaving it up to the states to decide on the matter of legalization (medical or recreational usage) for people ages 18 or older. As history shows, Alcohol Prohibition (1920-1933), had a minor effect on preventing Americans from drinking. This caused a black market in which caused: overdose deaths, gang violence, and a steady increase of crime. Marijuana should be taxed and regulated like alcohol and tobacco. He also believes that the legal drinking age should be decreased to 18.
> 
> • Mr. Williams is opposed to federal legislation that infringes on the privacy of the American people such as the Patriot Act, NDAA (National Defense Authorization Act) & NSA warrantless spying.
> ...





> Taxes & Economy	
> 
> • The very least, when it comes to lowering taxes; most people agree that it promotes more consumer spending and revenue building. Repealing regulations in the marketplace like Obamacare, rejecting bailout money to wealthy corporations for their bad business practices, a lower corporation tax from 35% to 12%, gradual cuts to foreign aid & lessen the U.S military interventions overseas will help our economy thrive for the time being.
> 
> Income tax is among the biggest violations the government has committed against its citizens. It decreases productivity and makes progression nearly impossible. The very existence of the IRS shows that the government feels that it owns the labor of Americans. With 1,120 different tax forms, over 70,000 pages and it taking your American business owner and citizen over 6.1 billion hours a year to comply and understand the income tax, is nearly impossible. Even Albert Einstein couldn’t understand the federal income tax!
> 
> Reforming the tax code isn’t enough. Mr. Williams strongly supports the Fair Tax. Under the Fair Tax, the IRS would be replaced (after 3 years) with the Excise Tax Bureau and a Sales Tax Bureau. The Fair Tax is a 23% national sales tax on all new goods and services. It would replace the federal income tax, payroll, corporate tax, etc. The plan will give the taxpayer full control over his/her taxes, and relieve the overall burden that the income tax has placed on all Americans. Certified Public Accountants will be more productive as they will be working within the Social Security Administration handing out prebate checks, which ensures that all purchases made up to the poverty level are completely tax free. The bridges and roads would still be built, jobs overseas will return to America and the national defense budget will be maintained.
> 
> • Regarding social security, Mr. Williams is in favor of an opt in/out option. He believes people have the right to “personalization”, and increased freedom with their money.
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

His GOP Primary opponent is pretty honest. His foreign policy has a single objective.




> Foreign Policy: Israel
> Home  »  Issues  »  Foreign Policy: Israel
> 
> Israel is the most tolerant and democratic nation in the Middle East. It is natural that Americans identify with Israel, and I warmly share that sentiment. I oppose President Obama’s efforts to diminish support for Israel and his encouraging the adoption by Israel of indefensible borders.
> 
> Israel has been subjected to wars, campaigns of suicide terrorism, barrages of rockets and other threats to its existence. I support Israel’s right to defend itself.
> 
> Israel has been subjected to organized campaigns of lies and defamation. In many cases, including at UN-sponsored conferences, these efforts represent an overt revival of anti-semitism. I oppose the BDS (Boycotts, Disinvestment and Sanctions) movement, and all other slanderous campaigns against Israel.
> 
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I posted this in the thread about how we want to do these campaign evaluations. I believe a multiple choice poll might be more meaningful than a single rating...




> My preference is to have separate ratings, one for purity (with can be broken down into separate issues), and one for electability. Then personal decisions on whether to donate, endorse, promote, or vote for a given candidate can be based on those two. 
> 
> A rating that merges purity and electability could theoretically have some strange results. Weighing heavily on electability, and with current polling, the South Carolina Primary might have Lindsey Graham rated a 4, Lee Bright a 2 and Nancy Mace a 1.
> 
> As for an endorsement, it seems like a simple yes/no poll might be good for that. ("Would you endorse this candidate?").
> 
> Or for a more specific poll, there could be a multi-choice, where people can check as many as they want:
> 
> - I would endorse this candidate.
> ...

----------

